# Fish identification please help



## Slowgoat05 (Apr 30, 2013)

This fish was purchased by my late grand father 6 or 7 seven years ago from an unknownpet store. After my grand fathers passing my father placed this mystery fish in a spare 25 gal tank, which he out grew after several years. I have recently adopted him and placed him my 90 gal tank. He about 10 inches in length and seems happy to cruise around the tank and not bother my other fish. I have done several goggle searches and can't seem to find anything that's looks like him. Any help you guys can give me would be appreciated.


----------



## Slowgoat05 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sorry need to get my 5 posts in before I can post pix


----------



## Slowgoat05 (Apr 30, 2013)

Here we go

<a href="http://s1366.photobucket.com/albums/r763/slowgoat05/?action=view&current=1954675F-FC94-48E1-A2C4-7DEC007ED839-4025-000006863EA84266_zpsd5172de2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1366.photobucket.com/albums/r763/slowgoat05/1954675F-FC94-48E1-A2C4-7DEC007ED839-4025-000006863EA84266_zpsd5172de2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>

<a href="http://s1366.photobucket.com/albums/r763/slowgoat05/?action=view&current=A69AE822-392C-43D3-836D-B1BFDEC52F02-4025-0000068654F519F5_zps20c9ce41.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1366.photobucket.com/albums/r763/slowgoat05/A69AE822-392C-43D3-836D-B1BFDEC52F02-4025-0000068654F519F5_zps20c9ce41.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>
<a href="http://s1366.photobucket.com/albums/r763/slowgoat05/?action=view&current=13D36F7A-D377-4467-8EF3-E53D538AF621-4025-000006865F341929_zpsb7651b2a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1366.photobucket.com/albums/r763/slowgoat05/13D36F7A-D377-4467-8EF3-E53D538AF621-4025-000006865F341929_zpsb7651b2a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Red-Finned Cigar Shark (TROPICAL FISH ARTICLES)


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I agree wit coralbandit red fin cigar


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Next time, dont spam posts. You can easily say welcome to new users or add to a discussion.


----------

